# SC-Time up 11/24/08 for Gold. Ret. Mix in SC!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Subject: URGENTS 11/21 Greenville SC urgent dogs*
*
[email protected]*
If you cannot see the pictures, please go to http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Noahs_Arks_Main_Page.html

*
Click on the purple Greenville Button* for Greenville EUTHANIZE LIST.




Time up days are the days the animals are scheduled to be euthanized. 

Owner surrendered dogs are the first to be euthanized when we run out of room..

We have transport available to the northeast…just ask!

If you are a rescue and you CANNOT TAKE heartworm positive dogs, we need to know in advance. We do not test them for heartworms until they go to be vetted, so please let us know if you can’t take the dogs that are heartworm positive. Thanks

* Hillbilly, golden retriever mix, time up 11/24. About 50 lbs, male, 2 yrs old.*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, I got him in my email yesterday. He just breaks my heart. He looks so soft hearted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*fOSTERMOM*

Fostermom:

Is there anyway the rescue you foster for could take Hillbilly?

I just emld. all of the SC Gold. Ret. Rescues.

HILLBILLY does look so soft hearted and sweet!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I really don't think they will. We have been inundated with dogs in the last week. Everyone is dumping them before the holidays. We take in mixes when we have the fosterhomes to take them, but right now we don't, unfortunately.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks-keep your ears open.

I am PRAYING one of the SC Gold. Ret. Rescues will come through.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He looks so forelorn!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

He knows........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hillbilly*

Poor Hillbilly!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This sucks! If he was down here I'd spring him and find him a home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone in the area that could pull him and send him on down to ACC? Maybe a southeastern transport?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd get him if someone could get him from me today. I can get to Atlanta in about 2 hours.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor thing- that's such a shame.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

It's now the 26th. Did the shelter spare him knowing we are trying to find him a home?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR:

Can you call and or email the shelter and ask if they spared him?

Thanks-at work all day-will try to check here when I can.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep me posted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna: Who do you want me to keep you posted about Hillbilly, the GOlden Ret. Mix Male?
I jsut emld. animalcareservices to see what happened to Hillbilly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. the shelter RE: Hillbilly-GREAT NEWS*

I emld the shelter asking about Hillbilly the sad GR Mix at Greenville and here is her response:

Hillbilly has rescue- He is waiting for transport but he is safe.



Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh that's great!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

awesome news!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wavey:*


----------

